# en creux



## ericotti

saludos cordiales

estoy complicada con la traducción de : definition "en creux".... como alternativa tengo definición "en vacío", pero no le encuentro mucho sentido, ya que en español no tiene coincidencias.

contexto:Il nous fournit toutefois des points de repère sous forme de définition « en creux », de ce que n'est pas une communauté de pratiques.

cualquier comentario me ayudaría mucho
de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## BoigOGeni

_en creux _es "de manera indirecta"


----------



## ericotti

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## Yul

Sans contester l'approche de BoigOGeni sur cette question, je dirais que "en creux" ne constitue pas une locution en soi. 

Peut-être veut-on seulement qualifier la définition en question de "creuse" , de "vide". ou même de "insignifiante".

Vraiment, l'apport d'une tierce (ou même davantage) personne pourrait être utile pour résoudre  cet immense problème.

Yul


----------



## Paquita

Te sugiero "en hueco" que es un tipo de escultura o grabado , lo contrario de "en relieve", que es el sentido habitual de la expresión francesa.

Pero la verdad, no entiendo lo que significa en tu contexto...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,



Yul said:


> Sans contester l'approche de BoigOGeni sur cette question, je dirais que "en creux" ne constitue pas une locution en soi.


Lo siento Yul 


> ‣ _Emploi abs._ _En creux._ En formant une concavité.   Anton. _en relief._ _Ses yeux (...) s'arrêtèrent un moment sur la place du lit où se marquait encore en creux l'empreinte de ses bras et de son dos_ (Bernanos, _Joie,_ 1929, p. 687) : 14. La gravure en *creux*, qui se fait ordinairement sur cuivre ou sur acier, consiste à laisser intactes les parties claires du dessin et à ne fouiller dans la plaque de métal que les contours et les parties ombrées.
> Ch. Blanc, _Grammaire des arts du dessin,_ 1876, p. 617.


CNTRL
También hay una discusión sobre el tema en el Francés seulement:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=705376

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola
Por esencia en una definición se explica *lo que es* una cosa.
En una definición "en creux" se explica *lo que no es* una cosa (bastante corriente en filosofía para definir los conceptos).
Yo diría: ..._bajo la forma de una *definición "en negativo*" de...
_Esperando te sirva, un saludo


----------



## Domtom

Propongo:

_en forma de definición “no formal”_

Me baso en que, según que veo aquí (versión PDF o en versión HTML), se habla por ejemplo de:

la educación por la negación
la educación no formal (sigla aconsejada: EnoF o ENOF)
la no formalidad educativa
el estudiante EnoF (en oposición al "estudiante EF").

(Como un escultor: llega a su obra quitando del bloque de mineral lo que no es aquel cuerpo humano desnudo por ejemplo que quiere realizar.)
-


----------



## Yul

Vive les tierces personnes et plus!
Yul


----------



## yserien

L'homme/femme qui ne lit pas c'est comme une armoire vide "ça sonne creux".


----------



## Yul

Je remplis donc mon armoire...

http://www.gutenberg.org/Je voyais là toute sa forme gravée en creux.George Sand, _Histoire de ma vie_, Gallica

Il y a bien une perception biologique de l’autre, qui définit, en creux, l’identité du soi...Libération.fr

Ce triomphe de la sortie simultanée révèle en creux le côté dérisoire du combat, pourtant légitime, mené en faveur de la diversité.L’Express.ch

Dans le premier j’apparais en creux, dans les suivants plus à découvert...Lire.fr

Elles portent en creux des blessures futures, elles déterminent les comportements amoureux adultes.Lire.fr

La pierre est taillée en pointes de diamant, mais en creux comme au palais ducal de Venise dans la façade du pont des Soupirs.Honoré de Balzac, _Scènes de la vie de campagne. Les paysans_,Gallica

Merci à Antidote
Yul


----------



## BoigOGeni

GURB said:


> Hola
> Por esencia en una definición se explica *lo que es* una cosa.
> En una definición "en creux" se explica *lo que no es* una cosa (bastante corriente en filosofía para definir los conceptos).
> Yo diría: ..._bajo la forma de una *definición "en negativo*" de...
> _Esperando te sirva, un saludo



Estoy de acuerdo con *Gurb.
*Yo digo que _en creux_ siempre tiene el mismo significado: decir algo de manera indirecta, como en: _Le professeur nous a dit en creux les questions du contrôle.
_"El profesor nos ha dado las preguntas del examen indirectamente."

Y en este caso la frase seria "*....una definición implícita de....*"


----------



## ericotti

gracias de nuevo a todos por sus respuestas... 
son demasiado amables


----------



## rightbabel

Hola amigos:

Contexto: reseña de un libro de política criminal.

Frase: "L'auteur, dans cet ouvrage, permet de lire, *en creux*, les enjeux politiques et les problematiques...".

El WR no recoge "en creux" y el Trésor: "_En creux._ En formant une concavité.", lo cual no me aclara mucho para mi traducción.

Mi traducción: "El autor, en este trabajo, permite leer, EN CREUX, los desafios políticos y las problemáticas..."

¿Alguién me ayuda?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola,

_*En creux* _tiene como sentido que sólo queda _*la imprenta* de algo que ha existido. _
_Como en la idea de que alguien esta presente a través de su propia ausencia._
_Es algo como la existencia virtual de una idea, o de una cosa..._

_Cordialmente,_
_Petit Robert_


----------



## Tximeleta123

Petit Robert said:


> Hola,
> 
> _*En creux* _tiene como sentido que sólo queda _*la imprenta* de algo que ha existido. _
> _Como en la idea de que alguien esta presente a través de su propia ausencia._
> _Es algo como la existencia virtual de una idea, o de una cosa..._
> 
> _Cordialmente,_
> _Petit Robert_


 
Hola Petit (Grand ) Robert!

De acuerdo contigo en la explicación, con la salvedad de que no es *la imprenta* sino *la impronta.*

Tratándose además de Política criminal, creo que es el término correcto, ya que *impronta* es de uso habitual en Criminología. De hecho se dice que el delincuente siempre deja su impronta en el lugar de los hechos; la escena del delito siempre queda contaminada por el delincuente.

Un saludo


----------



## Petit Robert

Gracias....
P.R.


----------



## totor

Mi texto dice:

 "Le président de la 'démocratie avancée' [el autor se refiere a Valéry Giscard d'Estaing] n'engage, quant à lui, aucune relecture, sinon *en creux* en amputant le calendrier commémoratif."

 Habiendo leído todos los aportes de este hilo, me da la sensación de que el de BoigOGeni da en el clavo, porque los problemas planteados tanto por Ericotti como por Rightbabel (y ahora por mí) remiten a una cuestión metafórica y no formal, que es el aspecto sostenido por algunos aportes que, aunque válidos, no apuntan al meollo de la cuestión (a mi juicio).



BoigOGeni said:


> _en creux _es "de manera indirecta"



¡Gracias BoigOGeni, gracias Yul, gracias Gurb, gracias Petit Robert!

En el caso particular de Rightbabel:



rightbabel said:


> "L'auteur, dans cet ouvrage, permet de lire, *en creux*, les enjeux politiques et les problematiques...".


 
 me parece que aquí es válido "entre líneas".


----------



## Petit Robert

¡Hola a todos!

¿Qué tal las vacaciones?


Es cierto que “en creux” tiene un sentido figurativo. Remite a la idea según la cual, lo quiera uno o no, se puede entender, ver, comprender algo aunque este algo no este explicito. Recoge el sentido combinado de intuir, percibir, saber a pesar de….algo pues, que no es formalmente dado como obvio, que es más bien indirecto, pero que tampoco hace falta que sea explicito para saber que existe, o de qué se trata. 
En consecuencia, estoy de acuerdo con Totor. En el caso de la frase:_ "L'auteur, dans cet ouvrage, permet de lire, en creux, les enjeux politiques et les problématiques..."_  hay que leer *"entre líneas"* que es lo más ajustado al contexto específico de la frase.

¡Hasta luego!


----------



## Petit Robert

¡Hola a todos!

Dado que *“en creux” *tiene un sentido figurativo que remite a la idea según la cual, lo quiera uno o no, se puede entender, ver, comprender algo aunque este algo no este explicito y que recoge el sentido combinado de intuir, percibir, saber a pesar de….algo pues, que no es formalmente dado como obvio, que es más bien indirecto o, en éste caso ausente : _"Le président de la 'démocratie avancée' [el autor se refiere a Valéry Giscard d'Estaing] n'engage, quant à lui, aucune relecture, sinon en creux en amputant le calendrier commémoratif." _La idea de entre líneas no conviene. Porque en éste caso hace referencia a un entendimiento fundado sobre la amputación de algo que resulta entendible por su ausencia; la frase quedaría en algo como: *el presidente de la “democracia progresista” no facilita ninguna relectura a excepción de la que surge de la amputación del calendario conmemorativo. *

… ésta es la idea…   
¡Hasta luego!


----------



## totor

Petit Robert said:


> _"Le président de la 'démocratie avancée' [el autor se refiere a Valéry Giscard d'Estaing] n'engage, quant à lui, aucune relecture, sinon en creux en amputant le calendrier commémoratif." _La idea de entre líneas no conviene. Porque en éste caso hace referencia a un entendimiento fundado sobre la amputación de algo que resulta entendible por su ausencia;



Por supuesto que no conviene, Petit Robert.

De otro modo, con abrir un diccionario único que contenga todo (si esto fuera posible) uno podría llevar a cabo una buena traducción literaria.

Lamentablemente (o felizmente, en realidad) no es así. Cada texto, cada locución, cada palabra, en ocasiones, encierra muchas opciones diferentes, y la tarea del traductor es deslindar la mejor *en cada caso*.

Por eso dije:



totor said:


> En el caso particular de Rightbabel me parece que aquí es válido "entre líneas".



… pero no en el mío  .


----------



## Petit Robert

¡Estamos de acuerdo pues!

Hasta pronto querido Tutor,
Muy cordialmente,
Petit Robert


----------



## Gepo

Otro aporte a este hilo. En la siguiente frase:

_Ici il y a, *en creux*, une théorie qui n'est pas développée, et d'où l'auteur va s'éloigner_​
me parece que _*en creux*_ puede traducirse por _*sugerida, esbozada*_, con un matiz algo diferente al de _entre líneas_, a pesar de que el contexto es bastante similar.

Saludos.


----------



## Petit Robert

Hola, ¡bienvenida sea la primavera española con sus flores! 

En éste caso Gepo, probablemente diría algo como:_* aquí hay, por carencia, una teoría que no está desarrollada, y de la que el autor se va a alejar.   *_...

Quizas también: *aquí hay, dado su carencia, una teoría que no está desarrollada, y de la que el autor se va a alejar.*. (prefiero ésta última)

Por lo que *sugerida *podría servir, aunque la idea se inclina hacía el sentimiento no de presencia, sino de ausencia...pero _*esbozada *_no es correcto.

¿Cómo lo ves?
¿Cómo lo ven los compañeros?
Cordialmente,
Petit Robert...


----------



## Gepo

Petit Robert said:


> En *e*ste caso*,* Gepo, probablemente diría algo como:_* aquí hay, por carencia, una teoría que no está desarrollada, y de la que el autor se va a alejar.   *_...
> 
> Quizas también: *aquí hay, dada su carencia, una teoría que no está desarrollada, y de la que el autor se va a alejar.*. (prefiero ésta última)
> 
> Por lo que *sugerida *podría servir, aunque la idea se inclina hacía el sentimiento no de presencia, sino de ausencia...pero _*esbozada *_no es correcto.



No me parece, Petit Robert. Según el DRAE, _*carencia*_ significa:

1. f. Falta o privación de algo.
2. f. En un seguro, período en el que el cliente nuevo no puede disfrutar de determinados servicios ofrecidos.
3. f. Med. Falta de determinadas sustancias en la ración alimenticia, especialmente vitaminas. Enfermedades por carencia.​
En cualquier caso, _carencia_ siempre designa una forma de falta. Sin embargo, en el contexto de referencia, el autor dice que *hay* una teoría, pero no desarrollada. *Se trata, evidentemente, de una forma de presencia, no de una carencia*.

Lo mismo sucede en el ejemplo de Rightbabel:

_"L'auteur, dans cet ouvrage, permet de lire, *en creux*, les enjeux politiques et les problematiques..."_

Au revoir!


----------



## Petit Robert

Hmmmm! entiendo..., es por lo que *sugerida *me pareció poder ser bien también.... 

Gracias por las correcciones ortográficas...
Au revoir!


----------



## totor

En _Des Chinoises_, Julia Kristeva dice:

_Curieuse vérité : hors du temps, sans avant ni après, sans vrai ni faux ; souterraine, *en creux*, elle ne juge pas, elle ne postule pas – elle refuse, déplace, brise la chaîne symbolique avant qu’elle ne se refasse à nouveau._

En mi post #21, yo dije:


totor said:


> Cada texto, cada locución, cada palabra, en ocasiones, encierra muchas opciones diferentes, y la tarea del traductor es deslindar la mejor *en cada caso*.


Y en su post #23, Gepo dijo:


Gepo said:


> me parece que _*en creux*_ puede traducirse por _*sugerida, esbozada*_


Lo cual, para este caso particular de Kristeva, me parece perfecto  .


----------



## Gepo

Querido Totor,
Me alegra que esta sugerencia te haya sido útil... en este caso! 
Por otro lado, luego de releer este hilo, noto que en otros casos también puede servir la expresión *en ciernes*, ya que, según el DRAE, "estar en ciernes" significa "Estar muy a sus principios, faltarle mucho para su perfección". En mi post 23 (el que te fue de ayuda), habría resultado conveniente.


----------



## totor

Gepo said:


> En mi post 23 (el que te fue de ayuda), habría resultado conveniente.


Sí, es posible, Gepo.

De cualquier manera, hay que tener cuidado.

Derivando, a veces uno termina en las antípodas  .


----------



## jprr

totor said:


> En _Des Chinoises_, Julia Kristeva dice:
> _Curieuse vérité : hors du temps, sans avant ni après, sans vrai ni faux ; souterraine, *en creux*, elle ne juge pas, elle ne postule pas – elle refuse, déplace, brise la chaîne symbolique avant qu’elle ne se refasse à nouveau._


En casos semejantes, tal vez podría servir "*latente*".


----------



## totor

jprr said:


> En casos semejantes, tal vez podría servir "*latente*".


Sí, señor.

Otra buena opción.


----------



## ecopep

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos:

En un texto introductorio a la figura de Patrick Modiano, se utiliza la expresión *"écriture en creux"* que pretende definir el estilo del autor.

Ese mismo texto afirma que "la obra de Patrick Modiano está dedicada al trabajo de la memoria frente al olvido, a la búsqueda de la identidad a través de una _*écriture en creux*_, conformando un puzle interminable".

¿Podría traducirse como una escritura hueca o vacía?

Gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola


ecopep said:


> ¿Podría traducirse como una escritura hueca o vacía?


Que no, sería un contrasentido absoluto. En cambio se puede decir escritura* en hueco* como para los grabados.


----------

